# Do boys nurse longer than girls?



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm just curious about this. I remember hearing stories of boys nursing until they were 6 or 7 or 8 or even (once) 9, but I've never heard of a girl nursing past the age of 5. How long did your (self-weaned) boy wean vs. your (self-weaned) girl?


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Depends on the boy and the girl.









DS stopped at 61 months, 5 years 1 month in other words.

DD is almost 59 months old and still going strong, stronger than DS was at this point I think. So we'll find out in a couple of months which one goes for longer.

So few moms in America let the child make this decision that I don't think a generalization can be made either way.


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

I would have thought -Yes-but both boys actually weaned between 4 !/2 -5 years old & dd is 5 in a week & still at the am & pm stage with occasional misses.

I think girls mature faster in a sense so would wean but enjoy nice things so why stop to fast?


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I guess that would make sense because girls seem to mature faster than boys in so many ways. My ds #1 self weaned right at a year. He really did, he didn't have a bottle or a pacifier or suck his thumb. He never had a need to suckle again. My dd is still nursing at 3 and shows no signs of weaning. I know of girls who nursed 6 years. I think it all depends on the kid. With my son's personality, I can see how that was what was right for him (although it wasn't right for me at the time!).


----------



## Firemom (Nov 21, 2001)

My dd was almost 6. She is still a little girl at 7, but mature in mind


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

My daughter weaned just after 2 - my son is 27 months now and no way are we stopping any time soon! I kind of helped my daughter to wean a bit, but it was an easy transition - I was hoping for the same with my son but he is nowhere near where she was.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

What an interesting question.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Meiri_
*So few moms in America let the child make this decision that I don't think a generalization can be made either way.*
Yep, you're probably right on that one.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

I'd heard in my small circle of friend that nursed that it was the girls who were generallly nursing longer.







so, I began theorizing that since girls "need" to understand empathy moreso than a boy in terms of evolutionary ideas, than they would generally nurse longer.
who knows. ?








should we do a large-scale poll here on MDC-
Say , for those who truly had child -led weaning for the most part?
laura


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, I think you should!


----------

